# Wyndham Leisure Plan?



## Jen5253 (Sep 12, 2007)

My hubby and I just purchased a vacation package through Wyndham.  We are in the midst of researching to see if this is something that we want to keep.

One perk we liked was the Leisure plan, which we got for free in our package.  With this, we can get 50% of flights, rental cars, hotels, restaurants and attractions.  

Does anyone have the Leisure plan, and if so, what do you think about it?  Have you been able to use it to buy airline tickets for other people?  How much of a headache is it to use it either for yourself or for purchasing things for others?  Do you tend to use your points for flights/rental cars, or is it better to use the leisure plan for that?

We are planning to go to New Zealand in two years to celebration my brother-in-law's graduation.  My mother-in-law originally said that if we did all the research and planning for flights, hotels and attractions, then she'd pay for our family's trip costs.  (She doesn't have the internet and hates planning trips, so of course we were going to take her up on this!)  Now that we have this plan, we were wondering if it's better to save up points and use them for the long-distance flights, or use the leisure plan instead.  Since we won't show up in the system for two weeks, I'm not able to research that part before our time to cancel the contract is up.

I'd sure appreciate some feedback!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## e.bram (Sep 12, 2007)

No brainer. Recind ASAP.


----------



## KenK (Sep 13, 2007)

Resale Wyndham/ FF points sell for between just under one cent each to just under 3 cents each.   Resale points buyers in Wyndham are usually not allowed to use the benefit called VIP....most people on this site feel the difference is not worth the costs.

Aside from that, all points are equal.  So, they, why the difference in the resale points costs?

It has to do with where the points you bought are back by the resort.

If your points are backed by a high maintance cost resort, the resale point cost will be somewhat less.....because the maintance fees and taxes are due every year.  Low maintance fee resorts will cost a penny a point higher in the initial costs to buy....but be less in the ongoing maint costs ( hopefully....)

When you join the RCI (or any) exchange program, you are open to different programs that will save you some travel money, mainly if you are flexible.

Last fall ( fall is usually a weaker trading period), RCI had a 2 bed 2 bath Wyndham Fairfield listed in Extra Vacations for $198 for a week (Thanksgiving) per unit.

That unit was open for rental for any RCI member who found it.  ( I think it was listed for so long, it probably included many units.)

You have not given much info in the above post, and I didn't look to see if you posted elsewhere....

But, until you learn more about T/S it might be prudent to rescind until you know more.


----------



## Caius (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi,
You asked about the Leisure plan.  My experience with it was as follows:
The prices they give you for airfare and car rentals are no better and often worse than you can find online.  I have also had the coupons you can print off of the leisure plan website refused by the merchant.  My free LP year expires in November and I will not renew it.

I agree with the above posts, rescind your purchase and buy resale.  I only wish I knew before I bought!


----------



## Jen5253 (Sep 13, 2007)

Caius said:


> Hi,
> You asked about the Leisure plan.  My experience with it was as follows:
> The prices they give you for airfare and car rentals are no better and often worse than you can find online.  I have also had the coupons you can print off of the leisure plan website refused by the merchant.  My free LP year expires in November and I will not renew it.



So the prices for the airline tickets after the 50% discount were higher than what you find online?  I was under the impression that you could look up flights and get specific flight info and give them that info and then get the discount off of that.  But I'd love to know if this really isn't true.


----------



## Caius (Sep 13, 2007)

Jen5253 said:


> So the prices for the airline tickets after the 50% discount were higher than what you find online?  I was under the impression that you could look up flights and get specific flight info and give them that info and then get the discount off of that.  But I'd love to know if this really isn't true.



I only tried once for airfare and car rental, so your mileage may vary, but they only quoted a price for one airline and one rental company, and I ended up doing better booking the flights through expedia and using my AAA discount for the rental car.

The take home message is, if you've purchased through the developer and have the leisure plan, no reason not to give it a shot.  But if you're still in the rescind period and you're considering keeping it just to keep the leisure plan, it's not worth it.


----------



## Jen5253 (Sep 13, 2007)

We wouldn't be keeping it just for the Leisure Plan, but we thought it was a nice little perk.  We just didn't know if it really saved money.  There are tons of things that we are researching with this package to make sure that everything that we were told really is in the contracts and works as they say.

One thing we really like about it is that there is a referral program that we can use to waive fees.  But we need to figure out if it really works as they say, as we don't want the monthly fees.   And we really like that we can use our points for airline tickets and car rentals. 

We are leaning towards canceling it and doing more research to see what kind of time share we really want.  We know that we want a point system and not a fixed week, or have a floating week that we have to pay exchange fees for.  My roommate had one through RCI and she gave us the week to use for our honeymoon and there were exchange fees and transfer fees.  We didn't like that.

From what I've been looking at, if we buy resale, then we end up with monthly fees and possibly taxes.  If that's the case, then we'd rather just save up the money and rent a house or go to a cabin or hotel and save the fees.  We're too frugal.


----------



## KenK (Sep 13, 2007)

Rescind.  You can always go back.  (The salesfolks lips move the same way the second & third time around....)

Nearly everyone here would say their friends would not push a full priced item on someone when they know they could get the same thing for one tenth the price.

You probably feel the same.  We are telling you want to do, and will not receive a thing in return....except to help someone save a dollar or two (or thousands).  THere is no free ride via the developer....and you really know this.  Thats why you are asking & researching so much.

But, when you really learn about T/Ss, and know how to work the system....that cabin you are talking about....will probably cost more than you think.

How many referal sales would you have to make to get rid of your maintance fee and taxes paid ? ( have Wyndham pay?).  

Many here pay the maintance & tax on a T/S. for around $500 a year per week....

Some Marriotts are in the $700s & $800s a week....but if a good week and a lock out unit, the TUG folks have figured how to get three weeks (even 4) for that one maint fee every year.

And so do the Weeks and Points owners in Wyndham....with creative points & weeks use, they can get much more vacation out of their one purchase...even if it is a points week with low point value....just need a bit of flexibility.


I would keep my friends, and figure how to pay the maintance without sending them to a T/S sales meeting.  I might, however, send some enemies.

Rescind and learn, and then try again.  Once the rescind time passes, your friendly folks at that sales office will not even consider your getting out of the contract.....


----------



## vkrn (Sep 13, 2007)

*Leisure Plan?*

I have referred 3 people that took the tour and have not received any credit. They come up with reasons why your person doesn't qualify, etc., etc. 

I would buy a small points package and learn how to use it wisely. This is a system with great flexibility and discounts for last minute travel. You can also travel for less than a week, even only one day if you want. I like that feature. 

Join http://forums.WyndhamOwners.org. There is a lot of information on that forum just for Wyndham Owners.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Sep 14, 2007)

Jen5253 said:


> From what I've been looking at, if we buy resale, then we end up with monthly fees and possibly taxes.  If that's the case, then we'd rather just save up the money and rent a house or go to a cabin or hotel and save the fees.  We're too frugal.




You buy retail, you still pay monthly fee and possible tax.

Cabin is not as nice in general.  
hotel depends on, but usually cost more than monthly fee plus potential tzx, plus your opportunity cost if you buy resell (especially Fairfield).  House you may not know the condition.

Jya-Ning


----------



## lprstn (Sep 14, 2007)

*Cancel if you can and buy resale...*

I bought resale first, and its definately the best way to go to get to know the program.  I later upgraded to pull my other weeks resort into points system.  I love the flexibility of this program, however its not for everyone.  If you are having doubts, cancel.  I referred friends, told them not to buy and to purchase resale and they all listened and purchased resale like I did.  One other friend upgraded for the same reason I did.  Timeshares are hard to sell and are not at the financial value most people purchase them at new.  I figure if I get to be 80yrs old and can't go, and my kids don't want too.  I'll take the ding on my credit and let it go at that, because the chances of me selling it is slim to none.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 14, 2007)

*Leisure Plan and Plus Partners...*

NOT WORTH BUYING NEW...I tried to use these and were not impressed at the savings.  I bought my kids Entertainment Book for $25 and got better discounts than the Leisure Plan offered.  The Plus Partners points values are too expensive and I only used it once.


----------

